# Google photo "télécharger" mais où ?



## VivaLasVegas (7 Février 2022)

Bonsoir tout le monde.
Hier soir on m'a envoyé un lien google photo. Je n'ai pas Google photo donc j'ai cliqué sur les photos et sur "télécharger" mais je n'ai aucune idée de l'endroit où ça a téléchargé ces photos :-O 
Elles sont ni dans mes albums photos, ni dans mes "fichiers", ni dans "Livre"...

Savez-vous où elles peuvent bien être ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2022)

Bonjour,

Peut être dans le dossier… Téléchargements, à la racine de ton compte Utilisateur !


----------



## VivaLasVegas (7 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peut être dans le dossier… Téléchargements, à la racine de ton compte Utilisateur !


Je le connais pas du tout ce dossier :-/ lol
J’y accède par où stp ? (J’aurais appris un truc au moins )
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2022)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Je le connais pas du tout ce dossier :-/ lol
> J’y accède par où stp ? (J’aurais appris un truc au moins )


Par ton compte, ta petite maison.
Tu y trouves :

Bureau
Documents
Images
Musique
Public
*Téléchargements*
Vidéos


----------



## VivaLasVegas (7 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Par ton compte, ta petite maison.
> Tu y trouves :
> 
> Bureau
> ...


Mais ça c’est sur mon mac.
Là je parle de mon IPhone.
J’ai cliqué sur le lien Google Photo sur mon IPhone.
J’aurais dû le préciser mais je pensais pas avoir besoin vu que je suis dans la section app IPhone ;-)


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2022)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Là je parle de mon IPhone.


Ach !




VivaLasVegas a dit:


> J’aurais dû le préciser mais je pensais pas avoir besoin vu que je suis dans la section app IPhone ;-)


Et comme je ne regarde pas (souvent) les intitulés, voilà le mistake !
Désolé…


----------



## Chris K (7 Février 2022)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde.
> Hier soir on m'a envoyé un lien google photo. Je n'ai pas Google photo donc j'ai cliqué sur les photos et sur "télécharger" mais je n'ai aucune idée de l'endroit où ça a téléchargé ces photos :-O
> Elles sont ni dans mes albums photos, ni dans mes "fichiers", ni dans "Livre"...
> 
> ...



Il faut ouvrir l’application Fichiers sur ton iPhone. Il doit y avoir un dossier  »Téléchargements », ça doit être dedans.


----------



## VivaLasVegas (7 Février 2022)

Chris K a dit:


> Il faut ouvrir l’application Fichiers sur ton iPhone. Il doit y avoir un dossier  »Téléchargements », ça doit être dedans.


J'ai déjà regardé dans fichiers. Je sais vraiment pas où ces photos se sont enregistrées :-O
C'est de la folie...


----------



## Chris K (7 Février 2022)

Es-tu sûr que le téléchargement s’est bien réalisé ? L’as-tu fait photo par photo ou un ensemble de photos (si c’est un ensemble pas impossible que le téléchargement se fasse par un fichier zip) ?
À tout hasard, vérifier que ça ne s’est pas enregistré dans l’appli Photos…


----------



## VivaLasVegas (7 Février 2022)

Chris K a dit:


> Es-tu sûr que le téléchargement s’est bien réalisé ? L’as-tu fait photo par photo ou un ensemble de photos (si c’est un ensemble pas impossible que le téléchargement se fasse par un fichier zip) ?
> À tout hasard, vérifier que ça ne s’est pas enregistré dans l’appli Photos…


Comme je l'ai déjà dit... j'ai déjà regardé dans l'application photo... et dans tous les dossiers que je connais sur mon Iphone, mais rien.
Et oui j'ai bien téléchargé photo par photo.. Certainement que la fonction télécharger est fausse... Ça fait comme si ça télécharge quelque chose mais ça se trouve le téléchargement ne se fait pas réellement... C'est vraiment de la merde ces liens google photo... Je le saurais à l'avenir....


----------



## flotow (8 Février 2022)

Si y’a un téléchargement, safari rajoute une icône à droite de la barre d’adresse.


----------



## Chris K (9 Février 2022)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Comme je l'ai déjà dit... j'ai déjà regardé dans l'application photo... et dans tous les dossiers que je connais sur mon Iphone, mais rien.
> Et oui j'ai bien téléchargé photo par photo.. Certainement que la fonction télécharger est fausse... Ça fait comme si ça télécharge quelque chose mais ça se trouve le téléchargement ne se fait pas réellement... C'est vraiment de la merde ces liens google photo... Je le saurais à l'avenir....



À tout hasard, as-tu essayé de télécharger avec un autre navigateur ?


----------

